# Looking for sub work - McHenry & Lake Counties, IL Illinois



## toykle (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking for sub work in Northern Illinois. Got the plow too late to set up my own accounts. 14 years experience residential and commercial. 1992 F150 4x4 (New engine) Thoroughly maintained and beefed up. 7'6" Meyer.
Call Jeff* 815 719-0960*.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Is this a JOKE???? REALLY????


----------

